# Dog Muscle



## Bohboe (Oct 5, 2011)

How can I build Muscle on my Dog?!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

your dogs genetics are going to be the biggest deciding factor in your dogs build. There isn't ALOT you can do for them aside from a great diet, and lots of exercise.

If your dog is old enough you can use a weighted harness, or collar, they help to tire your dog out faster which is why we will be using one when ours is 2 years old, adding bulk or muscle to him would be just a side effect of the harness.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Don't use any of those creatine powders or enhancers and crap for dogs, I don't trust that stuff. Plenty of exercise and a good diet is all you need.


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

I second what is above. Good diet and exercise is key to muscles!!


----------



## committed2excellence (May 2, 2011)

Swimming and flirt pole every other day(sometimes more often depending on the intensity) and the prey model have worked for the pup in the picture. He has decent genetics but we do a lot. I weigh the food and I weigh him sometimes daily and I feed muscle/organ versus RMB on a schedule that makes the most sense for his workouts. On days that we just do obedience with no agility or working out, I cut back. Keep in mind in the picture he is only 9 3/4 months old. You have to plan the meals out like you would plan your own if you had a specific look/goal in mind. When he gets older I will mix in more road work with the swimming. I feed all my working dogs by hand so supplements unless absolutely necessary aren't a viable option. By the way, both pics are of the same dog within a few weeks. I had him ready for conformation in one and weight pull and dock diving in the other. Just proves that you can manipulate the nutrition and the look to your liking whenever it suits you.

[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Yep genetics, prey model raw, and good exercise are all the essential elements.

The dog in my avatar has always been ripped, but I was shocked at how her muscles grew upon transitioning to pmr. Better tone, bigger muscles, and her energy is more even. Her endurance didn't change, but its always been freakish because she's a sled dog... never worn her out actually, she's always ready to go.


----------

